# If you need food...Get it NOW!



## SGT E

Italy...China...Japan...Romania...

The first of the food riots and shortages are starting in those countries as we speak...As soon as its picked up on the news feed here its gonna happen here!

If you need food go to the store now!


----------



## preppergrant

This. BTW some emergency food/supplies webstores have already been running out of freeze dried food or supplies.


----------



## paulag1955

preppergrant said:


> This. BTW some emergency food/supplies webstores have already been running out of freeze dried food or supplies.


As far as I can tell, all of them are experiencing shortages of at least some things.


----------



## Kauboy

I have a few months worth, but it can never hurt to expand it.

I don't think this will reach pandemic levels. However, it ABSOLUTELY will affect supply lines.


----------



## Maine-Marine

SGT E said:


> Italy...China...Japan...Romania...
> 
> The first of the food riots and shortages are starting in those countries as we speak...As soon as its picked up on the news feed here its gonna happen here!
> 
> If you need food go to the store now!


post link to food riots please


----------



## Kauboy

I saw the reports of store shelves going bare in Italy. Haven't seen anything about riots yet, but they could be coming.


----------



## MountainGirl

Maine-Marine said:


> post link to food riots please





Kauboy said:


> I saw the reports of store shelves going bare in Italy. Haven't seen anything about riots yet, but they could be coming.


The US section of the UK's Daily Mail has better reports on what our MSM hides. This is a link worth reading; and I've found articles on here that make it onto Fox/CNN/ABC...etc a few days later. Have yet to find something untrue or hyped. YMMV.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8056301/American-supermarket-shelves-stripped-bare-coronavirus-panic.html

"Panic buying strips store shelves as people stockpile amid coronavirus outbreak with one woman turning her basement into a 'supermarket' and a man buying a YEAR'S supply of food which includes 192 tins of SPAM"*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## paulag1955

I was at my local supermarket yesterday and it was fully stocked. I'm going to Costco tomorrow for more beans (I can't believe how expensive the small bags at the supermarket have gotten). At this point, I'm not expecting my internet orders to arrive until I don't need them anymore.


----------



## Chiefster23

In another thread here i posted about my walmart trip this morning. Sanitizer, masks, and unscented bleach were sold out. There was plenty of food and other cleaning and medical supplies on the shelves. Walmart has jumped on the bandwagon as gloves, soups, pastas, and canned meats were displayed on end caps and there was plenty on hand. However, Monday the government checks hit the banks. Perhaps then the panic buying will set in.

Oh yea, seems like there is a run on ammo going on now.


----------



## paulag1955

Chiefster23 said:


> In another thread here i posted about my walmart trip this morning. Sanitizer, masks, and unscented bleach were sold out. There was plenty of food and other cleaning and medical supplies on the shelves. Walmart has jumped on the bandwagon as gloves, soups, pastas, and canned meats were displayed on end caps and there was plenty on hand. However, Monday the government checks hit the banks. Perhaps then the panic buying will set in.
> 
> Oh yea, seems like there is a run on ammo going on now.


Ammo is one thing with which we're well supplied.


----------



## Chiefster23

paulag1955 said:


> Ammo is one thing with which we're well supplied.


Me too. A buddy needs some 22 and asked if I wanted to split a case or two. CCI AR-TAC seems to be hard to find. CCI STD VELOCITY is running low.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

preppergrant said:


> This. BTW some emergency food/supplies webstores have already been running out of freeze dried food or supplies.


Yep, the stuff I bought at the beginning of the month still hasn't shipped with no estimation on when it will ship. I'm not too worried though, the pantry is full as is.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> Ammo is one thing with which we're well supplied.


Yeah, I have more than I will ever use.

Have no need of any, but, well, maybe a box of 38 S&W lead RN..


----------



## rstanek

I’m comfortable now, did some shopping yesterday and this morning, caught up again, barring no neighbors coming over, me and my bride are good for about six months...


----------



## Prepared One

I was in Academy today and everything seemed calm. Plenty of Ammo and a rarity, no one at the gun counter looking at guns. Now if people start dying here in the states and Europe in numbers I would expect that to change quickly. Like I said, I am set as far as supplies and ammo is concerned. I can hold up here in the house for months.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> The US section of the UK's Daily Mail has better reports on what our MSM hides. This is a link worth reading; and I've found articles on here that make it onto Fox/CNN/ABC...etc a few days later. Have yet to find something untrue or hyped. YMMV.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8056301/American-supermarket-shelves-stripped-bare-coronavirus-panic.html
> 
> "Panic buying strips store shelves as people stockpile amid coronavirus outbreak with one woman turning her basement into a 'supermarket' and a man buying a YEAR'S supply of food which includes 192 tins of SPAM"*[SUB][SUP]
> [/SUP][/SUB]*


Absolutely correct on Daily Mail. It is left/right neutral and posts real news. I have their site on my laptop "favorites" list and their app on my I-phone. They are the only one I really trust.
I'd sooner trust RT than any American outlet, even Fox News.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Don't forget OTC medications. If you had to treat a more serious case at home, you'd want acetaminophen fever, ibuprofen for inflammation, and guaifenesin to loosen respiratory secretions so you can cough them up. Good to have would be kaopectate for nausea, loperamide for diarrhea, and whatever comfort OTC things you normally use during cold/flu season. I've got a monster bag of Ricolla. Meds to boost your immune system can't hurt, vitamin C and zinc have a pretty good track record. Black Elderberry extract is an antiviral specific for respiratory viruses - Sambucol is the brand I like. Studies show it interferes with viral replication. Don't forget old school, pan of hot water with some Vicks rubbed on your chest, and a towel over your head. 

Lastly, if God forbid you've got a really bad case, try lying on your stomach to breathe. If should help with oxygenation and drainage. This is the point where I'd head for the ICU provided it was early days and my area wasn't a hot zone as I'm not a spring chicken any more. FYI, they'll position you prone in an ICU when they put you on a ventilator. It increases survival rates.


----------



## paulag1955

I got an email from Patriot Supply today that said they're experiencing 100 times their normal volume of orders. No wonder everything is delayed.


----------



## bigwheel

SGT E said:


> Italy...China...Japan...Romania...
> 
> The first of the food riots and shortages are starting in those countries as we speak...As soon as its picked up on the news feed here its gonna happen here!
> 
> If you need food go to the store now!


Thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## SGT E

Wife went in Costco this morning and said everyone is buying TP...paper towels...lots of water ...everyone was with spouse and double buggied buying tons of stuff... and .....everyone in the place was talking coronavirus. One word about groceries being hard to get and its gonna be a "shit for all 
" just like when hurricanes hit. I didn't go in...I'm no longer able to walk or drive. Not doing so well so I'm probably number one on Coronaviruses shit list.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Went to commissary today and bought a bunch of meat to put in the freezer, added some rice, bleach, and water to the preps


----------



## T-Man 1066

I just got back from the grocery store. Did not look any more over-run than any other Saturday afternoon. Only thing I noticed is that store brand bleach was out, but plenty of name brand to be had, plenty of TP, etc. No panic buying here...


----------



## SOCOM42

OMG! Had to run out today and get some food just in case.

What did get was 10 pounds of spaghetti on sale in 2 pound boxes, and 3 four pound jars of Ragu old world sauce also on sale.

I went for Lactaid and ended up with the other stuff as an afterthought.

Two days ago we did our primary shopping, bought a 3 count of 1 gallon box of bleach for use, have plenty of powdered put away.

There was no run on anything in the store, the pallets were full, it is a wholesale club.

Filled a couple of 20# propane tanks while there.

What I am doing is keeping out of the Asian market where we usually buy all our veggies, 

it is in the big city, I do miss going there.

The place has fresh bean sprouts every day and so cheap, huge box you pull out what you want and bag it.

They have a fish tank I would say is about 200 gallons that has all kinds of live fish,

octopie, eels, skate and other bottom dwellers.


----------



## SGT E

MountainGirl said:


> The US section of the UK's Daily Mail has better reports on what our MSM hides. This is a link worth reading; and I've found articles on here that make it onto Fox/CNN/ABC...etc a few days later. Have yet to find something untrue or hyped. YMMV.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8056301/American-supermarket-shelves-stripped-bare-coronavirus-panic.html
> 
> "Panic buying strips store shelves as people stockpile amid coronavirus outbreak with one woman turning her basement into a 'supermarket' and a man buying a YEAR'S supply of food which includes 192 tins of SPAM"*[SUB][SUP]
> [/SUP][/SUB]*


Australia's advising to stock up on certain items...will wait to see how long food joins the list..
https://www.news.com.au/finance/eco...e/news-story/e4236f1b73802379a9f8592ccb572d13

New Zealand
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12312732

Austria
https://www.vindobona.org/article/because-of-coronavirus-fear-first-hoarding-purchases-in-austria

Hawaii
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...avirus-sparks-consumer-concerns-idUSKCN20M37V

Italy / Japan and the other links are easily found through Google

My wife talking to her mother in central Germany told her the hoarding and fights at grocery stores started this morning.

The thing I think about is not just hoarding in the US....If Tyson has 12 million cans of chicken ready to deliver...who will get it?...
Grocery stores in the South or Central USA for 2$ a can?...But since Coronavirus may lead to hoarding...will they send it to Kuwait...Saudi Arabia for
6$ a can? If you think the big food manufacturers wont take the cash and leave you hungry you got another thing coming! Its the same with any food.
Food meant to feed us now could actually be sold out from under us.


----------



## Prepp(g)er2

SGT E said:


> My wife talking to her mother in central Germany told her the hoarding and fights at grocery stores started this morning.


Can confirm this. Lotsa stores are completely sold out of canned stuff, beans, rice, pasta, bottled water and t.p. This isnt only the case in "normal" supermarkets. Been to a wholesale place yesterday and it was the same. Stocks depleted entirely.
No hand sanitizer or bleach to be had. Usually the sheeple are the majority around here, but now..people seem to be waking up. Yet our gov keeps reminding everyone that "panic buying" isnt necessary. yet people dont buy it ^^


----------



## Prepared One

I was shopping yesterday and besides Bleach, filters and some other sanitizers the shelves where full.


----------



## paulag1955

Prepared One said:


> I was shopping yesterday and besides Bleach, filters and some other sanitizers the shelves where full.


I ran into the store to grab a couple of things yesterday afternoon, the food shelves were completely full. I didn't wander down to the cleaning products end of the store, though.


----------



## azrancher

OK... since nobody else has mentioned this...

If you are just now stocking up on supplies, perhaps you are not really a prepper.

I am not going out to stock up, that will keep me from coming in contact with people that might be contagious.

*Rancher* (just saying)


----------



## Prepared One

paulag1955 said:


> I ran into the store to grab a couple of things yesterday afternoon, the food shelves were completely full. I didn't wander down to the cleaning products end of the store, though.


Yep, they had a good stock of food, water, even medicines from what I saw.


----------



## Slippy

I am 100% confident that the food shelves will remain stocked and full. 

























Until they are not.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

My son in Texas said there wasn't any hand sanitizer to be had in his area. I pulled up amazon and they were sold out, so I sent him the makings. 3 parts 91% rubbing alcohol and 1 part aloe vera gel, add 8-10 drops essential oil if you must and blend on high. Put in small bottles. Aloe vera gel can often be found near sunscreens.


----------



## TG

People are panic-buying in some larger Toronto grocery stores while the ones that are located in predominantly immigrant areas are calm and still full of items that are already missing at larger supermarkets lol
We have around 6 months-worth of everything.


----------



## Chiefster23

Unfortunately, I caught a cold. Sunday morning I headed to Walmart for cough syrup. I thought things might be crazy due to it being the first of the month and panic buying over virus scare tactics. It was busy, but no more so than normal. Everything was available except masks and sanitizer. Some disinfectant items were low stock, but still available.


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> People are panic-buying in some larger Toronto grocery stores while the ones that are located in predominantly immigrant areas are calm and still full of items that are already missing at larger supermarkets lol
> We have around 6 months-worth of everything.


How many canucks have the plague up there?


----------



## TG

To be honest, not sure, probably no more than 10 confirmed cases. I'm not worried about this bug



hawgrider said:


> How many canucks have the plague up there?


----------



## paulag1955

My brother-in-law is a heart/lung transplant recipient. They also live in western Washington and my sister is starting to freak out a little bit.


----------



## TG

I hope he's able to stay healthy.



paulag1955 said:


> My brother-in-law is a heart/lung transplant recipient. They also live in western Washington and my sister is starting to freak out a little bit.


----------



## TG

SHOOT! I knew I forgot something! I need to buy Vodka :vs_laugh:



azrancher said:


> OK... since nobody else has mentioned this...
> 
> If you are just now stocking up on supplies, perhaps you are not really a prepper.
> 
> I am not going out to stock up, that will keep me from coming in contact with people that might be contagious.
> 
> *Rancher* (just saying)


----------



## paulag1955

TG said:


> I hope he's able to stay healthy.


Thanks. He's staying home for now. My sister says they're well stocked with food so hopefully she won't have to go out either.


----------



## ajk1941

At Costco in Fresno yesterday, I noticed large numbers of shopping carts exiting the store containing toilet paper, paper towels and cases of bottled water. Upon entering the area where these items are usually on display, there was only one pallet each of kirkland and Charmin toilet paper and one pallet of paper towels. None of the usual multiple cases of bottled water were in sight. That location in the store usually has these items stacked three pallets high. Seemed strange to see this large an empty space at Costco...


----------



## paulag1955

We went to Costco first thing this morning. They opened 15 minutes early and there was still a line about 70 people long. The security people inside the door were telling everyone that "toilet paper and water are in the back of the store; go there first if you need them." They expected to run out early. Then there was an inside line for water and toilet paper; I was glad I didn't need them. Everything else seemed to be fully stocked.


----------



## marineimaging

Those look like normal shopping days here. No need to panic. Just buy lots of Spam in a Can and you are good to go.


----------



## Ready13

Out East here in the DPRC (Democratic Peoples Republic of Connecticut) our local Costco has been slightly busier than normal the last 5 days or so. Only thing I've noticed being in short supply have been cleaning / disinfecting supplies and ramen noodles. I ran in to the dollar store for a birthday card last Saturday and people were going crazy for hand sanitizer and bleach. They must all be well stocked on food already I suppose 🙄. I have a few months of food on hand, ordered some backpacking food a week ago (actually intended for a backpacking trip in the spring), and there's a 30 day delay in shipping. The thing about this whole situation that concerns me is (once again) the fact that 99% of society is ill prepared for any kind of emergency, let alone a possible pandemic /moderate to long term scenario. Just a good reminder to as always, watch out for the roving hordes post collapse.


----------



## rstanek

Roving hoards equals crow food.....


----------



## MountainGirl

rstanek said:


> Roving hoards equals crow food.....


... that they do, and there's gonna be a hella bunch of happy crows.


----------



## SGT E

Couple of weeks ago I said if you need food get it now...This morning there is someone warning about food shortage in Las Vegas...Yesterday these photo's were taken in Costco Lexington Ky in the meat and bakery section and numerous places in Wal Mart in Danville Ky. People found out schools were shutting down and lots of places were closing until further notice. It was an absolute mob fighting and stealing from each others buggies...being total assholes!

It's Coming to a store near you as closings keep adding up!


----------



## SOCOM42

Ready13 said:


> Out East here in the DPRC (Democratic Peoples Republic of Connecticut) our local Costco has been slightly busier than normal the last 5 days or so. Only thing I've noticed being in short supply have been cleaning / disinfecting supplies and ramen noodles. I ran in to the dollar store for a birthday card last Saturday and people were going crazy for hand sanitizer and bleach. They must all be well stocked on food already I suppose &#55357;&#56900;. I have a few months of food on hand, ordered some backpacking food a week ago (actually intended for a backpacking trip in the spring), and there's a 30 day delay in shipping. The thing about this whole situation that concerns me is (once again) the fact that 99% of society is ill prepared for any kind of emergency, let alone a possible pandemic /moderate to long term scenario. Just a good reminder to as always, watch out for the roving hordes post collapse.


Your people have been coming over the border and pillaging the BJ's in Auburn, MA, plenty of Conn plates in the parking lot.


----------



## Mish

This was my Walmart this morning in Pa.
No pair products. Almost no cans of soup or boxes of pasta.
People were wearing gloves and masks.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelterinplace1963

I had been telling people at work to buy TP and essentials and most laughed and a couple took it seriously. There isn't any TP or Paper towels in Knoxville and surrounding areas. Places like Home Depot and Lowes have it, but they are charging $12.00 for TP that last week was priced $5.99


----------



## SGT E

My wife and I are laughing our asses off even though before this she used to jump on me for buying so much...I get extra hugs and kisses now and apologies....along with free reighn to buy what I want with ZERO complaints...she has seen the light!!


----------



## Green Lilly

SGT E said:


> My wife and I are laughing our asses off even though before this she used to jump on me for buying so much...I get extra hugs and kisses now and apologies....along with free reighn to buy what I want with ZERO complaints...she has seen the light!!


Isn't that funny how that works? My husband hasn't been fully on board with what I have been doing until recently. Now he tells me how proud he is of me for doing this and how thankful he is that I did.


----------



## paulag1955

Green Lilly said:


> Isn't that funny how that works? My husband hasn't been fully on board with what I have been doing until recently. Now he tells me how proud he is of me for doing this and how thankful he is that I did.


Same deal here. He's suddenly interested in how much of this or that we have on hand.


----------



## BamaDOC

SGT E said:


> My wife and I are laughing our asses off even though before this she used to jump on me for buying so much...I get extra hugs and kisses now and apologies....along with free reighn to buy what I want with ZERO complaints...she has seen the light!!


hahaa...
same with me...
3 weeks ago.. she was threatening to divorce me...
now... she's soo happy we have ample stocks of everything which is sold out...

now... if only she'll let me bring the mossberg into the house...


----------



## Chiefster23

Take a light bulb and put it in the end of the barrel. Slap a lamp shade on it and prop it in the corner. Tell her it is a non-working replica of a assault weapon. You know, sort of a modern art thing.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## paraquack

My wife tried to shop today for a few items, came back and told me of a fist fight that broke out of gallon jugs of water. Said she loved me and will never argue with me wanting to stock up on anything. Hope she still feels that when they deliver the 2 pallets of ammo. Only kidding, I stocked up on that before obama made the prices jump sky high.


----------



## SGT E

BamaDOC said:


> hahaa...
> same with me...
> 3 weeks ago.. she was threatening to divorce me...
> now... she's soo happy we have ample stocks of everything which is sold out...
> 
> now... if only she'll let me bring the mossberg into the house...


Explain to her a couple of aholes or snowflakes without wants what she has in food and TP and will gladly do a home invasion to get it when it gets a little worse. If you don't protect it someone will take it! Look how these idiots act in the supermarket? Let food run low a while and see what they are willing to do.


----------



## KUSA

BamaDOC said:


> now... if only she'll let me bring the mossberg into the house...


That's a non negotiable thing for me. I'm going to have my guns, rifles, knives and swords at hand.


----------



## Slippy

BamaDOC said:


> hahaa...
> same with me...
> 3 weeks ago.. she was threatening to divorce me...
> now... she's soo happy we have ample stocks of everything which is sold out...
> 
> now... if only she'll let me bring the mossberg into the house...


Nice to have a mossberg in the garage or the barn, I've know a guy who knows a guy who subscribes to this theory. But then again "he" has multiple defense firearms INSIDE too!

If that's your only defense firearm, it will do you little good outside the house when you're IN the house.


----------



## Annie

Relax. You really don't need the freakin food. Most people can go a long time fasting. What you need is to stay away from the germs right now. Stay at home and start filling containers with water in case there's a problem with getting that later on. That you do need.


----------



## Annie

BamaDOC said:


> hahaa...
> same with me...
> 3 weeks ago.. she was threatening to divorce me...
> now... she's soo happy we have ample stocks of everything which is sold out...
> 
> now... if only she'll let me bring the mossberg into the house...


You're the man BamaDoc, lay down the law for the good of her own safety. I bet she'll respect you for that.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Another recon trip to the store. Same store that had pallets of TP yesterday is completely out again. Now they are out of bread as well. T-Son 1066 went to Target and Wallyworld last night, same thing. Bare shelves.


----------



## Fatnlow

here in lower mainland BC Canada its all the same. Costco lined up around the block, Superstore shelves empty, even the smaller grocery stores are hit hard. i saw a lady yelling at the shelf stocking teenager yesterday about the stores inability to keep shelves full of essentials... really, essentials..? this will be the same person who has 300 rolls of toilet paper at home and not any water storage. the poor kid looked at me sheepishly and i politely ushered him away from her angry glare asking if he could help me find the essential survival Doritos, he was grateful;-)


----------



## BamaDOC

Fatnlow said:


> asking if he could help me find the essential survival Doritos


sweet blessed essential doritos...
be careful... fatnlow..
we may raid and pillage your stocks of cool ranch!!!


----------



## Steve40th

Fatnlow said:


> e essential survival Doritos, he was grateful;-)


Taco flavored hit the shelves a few days ago. I could live on them for a few days..


----------



## Hoosierboy

Ohio just closed all bars and restaurants indefinitely. Only carry out...local supermarkets are closing nightly to disinfect and restock...toilet paper flying off the shelves...Illinois closes all restaurants...my wife finally understands!


----------



## Steve40th

Hoosierboy said:


> Ohio just closed all bars and restaurants indefinitely. Only carry out...local supermarkets are closing nightly to disinfect and restock...toilet paper flying off the shelves...Illinois closes all restaurants...my wife finally understands!


I understand the early closings and disinfecting, as that is always good. 
But dang, media hysteria is crazy. Remember when ecoli hit chipolte restaurants. They were getting local veggies, from farmers etc. Nothing like this and ecoli can mess ya up..
Media terrorism is causing this and need to stop..


----------



## csi-tech

My wife works in a super target. Not closing or anything during this event. She works in the deli so we are set with fresh fruit, produce, meat, bakery and cheese as needed. I had her grab a jumbo toilet paper pack before she left the other day. We both started Keto and luckily, I have freezer full of deer meat. We also only poop like once a week. win win!


----------



## 1895gunner

Here in NW Georgia the food markets are struggling to keep stock available. We are stocked for some time as normal and I hunt so we're good on protein. This isn't a hoax, its the real deal and we anticipate being holed up for weeks if not longer. My wife cant handle any lung issues so we will enjoy TV, read books and entertain each other:tango_face_smile:


----------



## MountainGirl

1895gunner said:


> Here in NW Georgia the food markets are struggling to keep stock available. We are stocked for some time as normal and I hunt so we're good on protein. This isn't a hoax, its the real deal and we anticipate being holed up for weeks if not longer. My wife cant handle any lung issues so we will enjoy TV, read books and entertain each other:tango_face_smile:


Hiya gunner! Glad you're posting again. 
Yeah, it's going to be longer than weeks I think. 
We're ready too.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Yesterday we went to the store, they had 2 gaylords and 1 pallet full of toilet paper. T-Son 1066 went to wally world this morning, pallet of TP there too. Plenty of bread.


----------



## Alteredstate

I am reading this thread. While watching the news. They are showing empty shelves all over the country and saying dont panic there is no shortage. And then saying. There are slight interruptions in the supply chain so it will take a while to get caught up.

WtF.


----------



## Steve40th

Alteredstate said:


> I am reading this thread. While watching the news. They are showing empty shelves all over the country and saying dont panic there is no shortage. And then saying. There are slight interruptions in the supply chain so it will take a while to get caught up.
> 
> WtF.


Its going to open up allot of peoples minds to prepping, at least for a month or so after all this is over.


----------



## LukeTheRomanian

SGT E said:


> Italy...China...Japan...Romania...
> 
> The first of the food riots and shortages are starting in those countries as we speak...As soon as its picked up on the news feed here its gonna happen here!
> 
> If you need food go to the store now!


I am going to be really frank with you. We did not have any food riots in 2020. Sure there were some people protesting the lockdown however nobody was protesting the fact that we were running out of food. Please dont publish stuff from odd sources.


----------



## inceptor

LukeTheRomanian said:


> I am going to be really frank with you. We did not have any food riots in 2020. Sure there were some people protesting the lockdown however nobody was protesting the fact that we were running out of food. Please dont publish stuff from odd sources.


That post is over a year old.


----------



## Black 5

So we have this guy claiming to be a romanian, just joined a few hours ago, reviving old threads, telling us how things are.

Well, Luke, bless your heart.


----------

